# Protests last night?



## ice2x01 (Jul 3, 2011)

It was mentioned last night that there were protestors out and about in nasr city, anyone have any insight?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

ice2x01 said:


> It was mentioned last night that there were protestors out and about in nasr city, anyone have any insight?


Protestors from Tahrir wanted to head towards the ministry of defense and got stopped by army in Abassiya. Probably deliberate that army stopped the march in this neighbourhood so they could incite some of the residents against protestors, as Abbasiya is a strong-hold of pro-Mubarak/NDP supporters and informers.

yfrog Photo : http://yfrog.com/kf4m1kj Shared by norashalaby


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Actually protests did happen in Nasser City on Friday but they seem totally unrelated to the one in Abbassiya!

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/node/479807


----------



## ice2x01 (Jul 3, 2011)

Interesting, I also heard Roxy in Heliopolis.

I don't understand what they want to accomplish? It seems the only ones protesting are those with nothing to lose. Those of us with jobs and normal lives have seen nothing but trouble from them.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

ice2x01 said:


> Interesting, I also heard Roxy in Heliopolis.
> 
> I don't understand what they want to accomplish? It seems the only ones protesting are those with nothing to lose. Those of us with jobs and normal lives have seen nothing but trouble from them.


But surely it's not about ex-pats who have "jobs and normal lives" have you any idea at all how most of these Egyptians who "have nothing to lose" have to survive from day to day....most of them would give almost anything to have "job and a normal life".


----------



## ice2x01 (Jul 3, 2011)

I am not just talking about ex-pats.. I am talking the Egyptians that have corporate jobs and so on. Business owners. This revolution has done nothing but hurt the economy.

They aren't going to get a job by protesting, why not go out and learn something new then apply it.

Its a matter of laziness I think, most people don't like to take initiative and just complain.


I still want to know, what exactly are they trying to accomplish? So when they remove whoever it is they want to remove from the ministry.. is that going to get them a job?


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> But surely it's not about ex-pats who have "jobs and normal lives" have you any idea at all how most of these Egyptians who "have nothing to lose" have to survive from day to day....most of them would give almost anything to have "job and a normal life".


I was wondering the same, was gonna ask what was the


ice2x01 said:


> Those of us


 part was supposed to mean.......


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

ice2x01 said:


> I am not just talking about ex-pats.. I am talking the Egyptians that have corporate jobs and so on. Business owners. This revolution has done nothing but hurt the economy.
> 
> They aren't going to get a job by protesting, why not go out and learn something new then apply it.
> 
> ...


So let me get this straight.............You're NOT "Originally from the USA" like you're presenting yourself in this forum?


----------



## ice2x01 (Jul 3, 2011)

By those of us, I meant the people of Egypt that have jobs, not specifically ex-pats.


----------



## ice2x01 (Jul 3, 2011)

DeadGuy said:


> So let me get this straight.............You're NOT "Originally from the USA" like you're presenting yourself in this forum?



I was born and raised in the USA, my father is Egyptian my mother is British but they were living in the states at the time. I lived in the states for 21 years and have been in Egypt for 2.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

ice2x01 said:


> I was born and raised in the USA, my father is Egyptian my mother is British but they were living in the states at the time. I lived in the states for 21 years and have been in Egypt for 2.


Well maybe if you tried to find just ONE single reason that made you introduce yourself as an American citizen instead of an Egyptian one then you MIGHT understand "_what they want to accomplish_?"


----------



## ice2x01 (Jul 3, 2011)

Umm, like I said, I was born and raised there my entire life. I only came here for work. I consider myself an american citizen.

Why don't you explain to me what they are going to accomplish since I am so naive?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

ice2x01 said:


> I still want to know, what exactly are they trying to accomplish? So when they remove whoever it is they want to remove from the ministry.. is that going to get them a job?


They are actually fighting for YOUR freedom as much as their own. You have a choice since you probably hold dual nationality to leave Egypt if things don't suit you. For most Egyptians, that is not an option and since they cannot leave the country they want to make it better: sure, the economy is suffering at the moment and many people are struggling to make ends meet but you can't make an omelette without breaking some eggs. 

And BTW, don't think that they are are just fighting a revolution to get jobs: it is not just about money, it's about dignity. Military Junta is just more of the same old regime, trying to give people the run around as they always did for the last 60 years. Of course things will take time to improve, Egypt will not change overnight. But why is justice being delayed time and again? why are martyrs' families treated like criminals instead of victims? 

If you think the economy is suffering maybe you should consider learning a bit more about the current situation and the history of this country, then maybe you would understand why so many people are still willing to give up their life for a piece of the freedom that we take for granted. 

there!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

ice2x01 said:


> Umm, like I said, I was born and raised there my entire life. I only came here for work. I consider myself an american citizen.
> 
> Why don't you explain to me what they are going to accomplish since I am so naive?


So you consider yourself an American citizen................What was the "those of us" part about then? 

I never said you're naive.........But seriously if everything that's happening in here is not enough to make you understand, then trust me my "explanation" wouldn't either.......

Perhaps you should ask your EGYPTIAN father why he chose to move to the States and keep you there your entire childhood instead of bringing you and your mother to Egypt...........That might explain something to you!

Or maybe you can read aykalam's post? And dude! She's a BRIT herself and she gets it! (Don't mean it in a rude way aykalam!)


----------



## ice2x01 (Jul 3, 2011)

Dude -- I get it. I am just saying that it is going to accomplish nothing, the people themselves need to change.

By those of us (which seems to have struck a nerve with you) I meant me and my father. Both people that work and live here. And anyone else that has a job and normal life as I wrote in my first post.

I guess what I mean is: I have not seen a single good thing come out of this so called "revolution".

Jeez. Lighten up bro.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

ice2x01 said:


> Dude -- I get it. I am just saying that it is going to accomplish nothing, the people themselves need to change.
> 
> By those of us (which seems to have struck a nerve with you) I meant me and my father. Both people that work and live here. And anyone else that has a job and normal life as I wrote in my first post.
> 
> ...


You get it? But you still asked? How convenient! 

Besides.........Not everyone got a US degree and fluent English, mind you a rich daddy.........

And Jeez! We're not "bros"! We're not even related for bloody Christ's sake


----------



## ice2x01 (Jul 3, 2011)

I mainly asked what good has it brought. (I.e. proving my point that it has done nothing -- yet)

Who said my father is rich?

and I meant bro as in "ya akhy" (furthermore I was joking, since you used "dude" I figured I'd add some more slang in). My apologies if you were offended.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Or maybe you can read aykalam's post? And dude! She's a BRIT herself and she gets it! (Don't mean it in a rude way aykalam!)


 I get it because these are universal values we are talking about: it has nothing to do with passports/nationality and a lot to do with principles. 

Personally I can completely relate to what is going on in Egypt today and, believe you me, if I were Egyptian nothing but nothing would stop me from joining the protesters. I lost my own grandfather in the Spanish Civil War so I come from a line of "freedom fighters" :rockon: oh, and I was taught to be grateful for others' sacrifices ;


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

ice2x01 said:


> I mainly asked what good has it brought. (I.e. proving my point that it has done nothing -- yet)
> 
> Who said my father is rich?
> 
> and I meant bro as in "ya akhy" (furthermore I was joking, since you used "dude" I figured I'd add some more slang in). My apologies if you were offended.


Ok I do need to apologize about the rich daddy bit, I do owe you that! And I am sorry.

But the what has it brought bit.............Did anyone even think what happened in January would escalate to what happened in February?! Personally I didn't! But it did happen, and that's why it shouldn't stop half way!

Why it hasn't changed a thing? What makes you think it hasn't?! Could any of the disgusting talking beards all over the damn country even speak before now?! Could anyone just protest and even think of making a demand?! Yes might be a slow change and in the wrong direction for some but it is a change!

And you know what? If you're expecting it to be like a slot machine popping the soda can right when you shove a penny in it then you'll be disappointed, it will take AGES for things to be better if things moved in the right direction, your children will be the ones enjoying if you're still here in Egypt by that time, and people are "complaining" for this very same reason, cause they want a better life for their children, they don't want their children to go through what they been through themselves in here, cause it is too late for many to enjoy anything now believe it or not 

And no, it takes a lot more to offend me, but we're not "bros" that's for sure!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> I get it because these are universal values we are talking about: it has nothing to do with passports/nationality and a lot to do with principles.
> 
> Personally I can completely relate to what is going on in Egypt today and, believe you me, if I were Egyptian nothing but nothing would stop me from joining the protesters. I lost my own grandfather in the Spanish Civil War so I come from a line of "freedom fighters" :rockon: oh, and I was taught to be grateful for others' sacrifices ;


Well obviously some people still don't get it!


----------



## ice2x01 (Jul 3, 2011)

I was just trying to say that in the short run the revolution has affected most people negatively.

And about the bro bit, it was a sarcastic response to your "dude". 

Cheers.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

ice2x01 said:


> I was just trying to say that in the short run the revolution has affected most people negatively.
> 
> And about the bro bit, it was a sarcastic response to your "dude".
> 
> Cheers.


"Short run" and "revolution" don't go together...........Simple logic!


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

As someone who was raised in the US, did you not pay attention to American History? Our own revolution didn't produce immediate results either.....

I must ask that we give Ice some slack--he's in his early 20s, which gives him a different perspective. Also, since he was not educated in Egypt, he has been taught different skills than those brought up here. Most (but definitely not all) have a hard time thinking "outside the box" which limits the sort of ingenuity that Ice alluded to earlier.

Also, people expect instant gratification everywhere, which I believe is unrealistic.


----------

